# Steering Rack Problem



## jonmadjon (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi all, I am an Audi MKII owner since last February... and my story goes like this...

I just had the steering rack replaced under warranty because of a tick-tack sound when you turned the steering wheel fast from left to right and right to left (while stationary). There was also a problem with a "tremor" of the steering or something in the front system when passing over some rubs on the road.

After the replacement, I can still hear the noise (it's a little bit lighter than before) when turning fast from left to right and otherwise but the tremor has gone (lucky me...). Also, the steering now is noticeably heavier than before so I have some questions for you...

Does your steering makes that noise (you don't have to turn it fully ... just to turn it fast right-left-right and so on) ? I also noticed that noise in a VW Golf (latest model) that we own in the family but there it's lighter (maybe because the VW has better insulation in the hood... ????).

The stealer (I'm from Greece) says that there is no option to make the steering ligther through his diagnostic computer and that the sound (tick tack when turning) is normal with the big wheels that our car has (standard 17'' .....),

Finally, can someone tell me if there is an option in VAGCOM with which you can adjust how "light" or "heavy" is the power steering ? I have read that in other VAG models there is an option, what about ours ? I want to buy VAGOM and do it myself and then go to show the stealer.

Please help and sorry for the big post !!

Thanks in advance


----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

My fishing rod is broken


----------



## jonmadjon (Jan 23, 2007)

Barryodoc said:


> My fishing rod is broken


very helpful :lol:


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Erm, apologies for Barry Jon... he's a little pished... again! :lol:

I have no personal experience (yet!) of the steering rack issues / options, so can't share anything I'm afraid

Welcome to the TT2 Forum though all the same!









Clive


----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

yes welcome indeed - Sorry but im still farked from yesterday - Got a taxio this morning lads - Any more then 5 pints i taxi it!! safety first i always say


----------



## jonmadjon (Jan 23, 2007)

Barryodoc said:


> yes welcome indeed - Sorry but im still farked from yesterday - Got a taxio this morning lads - Any more then 5 pints i taxi it!! safety first i always say


no problem and thanks for the welcoming...


----------



## maximus (Aug 30, 2007)

3 months old and 3000 miles. Same problem, dealer is replacing under warranty.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi jonmadjon

Another welcome from me!

I have the "tick tack" noise when steering as you desribe. For me it's most noticable when parking the car. It sounds to me like I'm winding the car up like a clock using the steering wheel :lol:

Have not taking it to the dealers as yet.

Ref the VAGCOM question - I recall someone (phope I think??) saying recently that you can change the steering weight. Not 100% sure on this, hopefully someone will come along to confirm soon. Phope might able to help??


----------



## karenb (Jun 12, 2005)

Mine's been to the stealers today for the very same thing and I need a new steering rack, supposedly perfectly okay to drive which is good seeing as the racks are on back order. :? :?


----------



## RockinRobin (Jul 7, 2007)

Boy am I glad this TT is not being paid for by my hard earned cash !!!

Fin said he was depressed the other day well now I'm depressed and I've not even picked mine up. All these issues in a Â£25-30,000+ car.

My wife has just suggested that I make a list of all the issues and give them to Derby Audi to fix BEFORE I collect the car in January  :lol:

Aaahhhhrrrggggg :twisted:

Anyway - sorry jonmadjon to hear of your issues, hope you get them sorted.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

RockinRobin said:


> Boy am I glad this TT is not being paid for by my hard earned cash !!!
> 
> Fin said he was depressed the other day well now I'm depressed and I've not even picked mine up. All these issues in a Â£25-30,000+ car.
> 
> ...


Yeah but I had a wizz down to the Coltwolds. At one point I was doing 125 (won't say where  ) These cars go like billy! Effortless go and still better than 30mpg. WHAT A CAR.

I LOVE IT [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

FinFerNan said:


> Yeah but I had a wizz down to the Coltwolds. At one point I was doing 125 (won't say where  ) These cars go like billy! Effortless go and still better than 30mpg. WHAT A CAR.
> 
> I LOVE IT [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


Yeah Finners, know the feeling  I almost manage similar speeds on my private drive as well [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## bootha2 (Oct 9, 2006)

My steering rack has just started to make a crunching/grinding sound on full lock when cold.

So I have now got :

dodgy steering rack
clutch/gearbox whine at low speeds in 1st/2nd gear
sagging seats

I have until March to let the dealer know of the problems before the warranty runs out - On current trend, the list will be longer in a few months !!!!

still a great car


----------



## jonmadjon (Jan 23, 2007)

They said to me that there was no problem to drive the car until they replaced it.

But after the replacement of the steering rack I have the same noise but with the difference that it's not as loud as before and there is no vibration with the click noise.... For now that is... maybe after some weeks it will become louder....

So, I will live with that until my upcoming service in February and see how it goes (I will also see if the much heavier steering gets back as it was when I bought the damn car)...

I will be informing you.


----------



## treblesykes TT (Jul 11, 2007)

I think you suffering from forum madness robin, reading all these woes and starting to think your car is going to suffer all the problems ever mentioned.
I myself wonder why the hell I keep reading all this stuff and starting to think the TT is a dog before its even arrived.
Im sure when it does finally arrive all these misgiving will be instantly forgotten, If not there is a warranty to rely on. 
I have found both Audi and VW to be very good on warranty issues no matter how big or small. A major reason why I keep going back to them.


----------



## richmanpoorman (Sep 7, 2007)

I've just had my rack replaced under warranty. Apparently there was a problem with the original part where the holes for the bolts had been manufactured too large. Audi have now changed the manufacturer of the part.

Only other problem I've had is a really annoying squeek from the driver's seat - been back to steeler 3 times and still not fixed! Any suggestion?


----------



## CRAIGLUCKY (Feb 5, 2007)

Me Too :? Been to the stealers and they are replacing the rack under warranty. 2-3 weeks delivery on parts.


----------



## TommyTippee (May 31, 2007)

[
Only other problem I've had is a really annoying squeek from the driver's seat - been back to steeler 3 times and still not fixed! Any suggestion?[/quote]

I got what feels like the same thing, creeks when you go round corners, was sure it was the seat but now I think I have identified it as a creeking seal on the door


----------

